# Filipino languages, non-Tagalog: TNT



## MarcB

I came across this old post for tago nang tago in Tagalog. http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=644423&highlight=tnt  I have heard many non-Tagalogs, Visayan, Cebuanos etc using this phrase. So is it a loan phrase from Tagalog or is it a valid phrase in other languages?


----------



## niernier

In my dialect TNT (Tago Nang Tago) will appear as Tago Nin Tago. I am not sure with other dialects but if I a am to speak about the Filipinos who are in hiding in abroad, then i'll say TNT rather than the whole Tagalog phrase and besides TNT is readily known and understood as a name for undocumented Filipino migrants. 


If I am NOT talking about the Filipinos in hiding, then I'll say its counterpart in my dialect.


By the way, I speak Bicol, a dialect in the Philippines.

Thank you for reading.


----------



## MarcB

Thanks niernier for your input.


----------



## hanako.ninomiya

To niernier:

Bicol is NOT a dialect. It is a REGIONAL LANGUAGE.

Dialects are supposed to be variations of a single language.

For example:
There are many dialects based on Tagalog. The Tagalog spoken in Bulacan is different from the one spoken in, say, Cavite or maybe Manila.

Just making things clear.


----------



## niernier

hanako.ninomiya said:


> To niernier:
> 
> Bicol is NOT a dialect. It is a REGIONAL LANGUAGE.
> 
> Dialects are supposed to be variations of a single language.



I see. Thanks. I should have made it clear that I speak one of the dialects in Bicol. I speak Bicol-Naga.


----------

